# Henry Series Project Restoration 90 SGX sentra



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

sharing with you my project restoration of my sentra b12 sgx aptly named MOMO.

the project started early 2011 with my Dad helping me out.

here are the before pics of my ride:



























































































even though momo looks like a heap of crap, I love this car. momo helped a lot of motorist that needed assistance with their stalled vehicles (low battery, towing, etc.) 

there came a time that we were helping out a stalled vehicle whose battery needs replacing, just to make the long story short, the wrecker thought that momo WAS the stalled vehicle as they prep him for towing! good thing I was quick to point to them that we were actually helping the later model car with his battery problem.


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

here are the pics of the parts that needs bodywork..




























as you can see, this is one heap of a rust bucket..

the left passenger wheel well needs to be fabricated from scratch since good ol mr. Rustee ate it all away...that's how bad the condition of the was.

here is the pic of the fabricated wheel well..





























when I saw the transformation, I couldn't help but be happy coz this was the first time that I saw MOMO's body in a complete form.

here is the image of the flooring 

before:









after:









atleast now, Im confident to use it during the rainy season.


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

here he is during painting..






































and here are MOMO's before and after pics.

before:









after:









before:









after:


















before:









after:









before:









after:


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

photo of MOMO after carwash











as part of the goal of this build was to restore MOMO to its stock form. from engine parts, to mouldings, etc. with that in mind, I opted to get the period-correct engine for this chassis.

and here is the pic of MOMO's heart


engine bay pics: back to stock:






























the engine is a GA16s. I got it brand new from the Nissan Motors Plant based here in the Philippines. it was a new old stock in their warehouse. other parts bought for MOMO are:
brand new transmission
brand new alternator
brand new compressor
brand new radiator

basically the car is like brand new.


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

next up smoked head lights and taillight restoration


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

posting the front fascia of my b12 with the smoked headlight effect.










smoked headlights:

right side close-up









left side close-up









here are the pics of the taillights restoration

right side na taillight corner that has a chipped corner

before:










after restoration:










I have a spare set of gen2 b12 taillights that became the donor for the restoration. good thing that the parts that needs to be replaced are all intact.

I brought my taillights at a lights and lens restorer which used the donor lenses and replaced the busted/chipped/cracked parts in my exisiting taillight assembly. that way, it still looks oem. 

the labor cost me P500 pesos each assembly.


----------

